# Furry dreams.



## Vaelarsa (Aug 10, 2009)

Last night, I had a dream I was given some of V's traits (ears, a tail, and I think her furry clawed hands, and a cat face).
I went to a doctor specializing in furries, to see what kind of changes to expect (enhanced senses, different interests, yadda yadda).

Furries wrote dates differently. When I went to check in at the front desk, the date that I was _supposed_ to write was something like 7 / 660 / (I forget the year).

Furries also needed to carry around special furry-specific licenses, and there were different bases to buy, in little plastic packages with Japanese writing on the outside.

And I had to join the Ghostbusters.


What furry dreams have you guys had?
Were they fucked up, beyond just the presence of furries?


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 10, 2009)

Havn't had any yet , but I'm new to the fandom so I guess it's early days.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 10, 2009)

All dreams are fucked up furry or not
I once had a dream I was a neutrino just hurtling through space hoping to hit something.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 10, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> All dreams are fucked up furry or not
> I once had a dream I was a neutrino just hurtling through space hoping to hit something.



That sounds awesome


----------



## Mana_the_Vixen (Aug 10, 2009)

the only furry dream I've had was just where I saw me and my mate as our fursonas. There where random furs as well. It didn't last long really, and there was nothing special. Also it wasn't very clear.

I like dreams in general, furry or not. As long as they aren't nightmares I guess XD


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a dream in which I had a piece of paper in front of me, that listed a bunch of different furry traits (such as species, planti/digitigrade feet, etc) with check-boxes next to each of them. I had to check the traits I wanted, and I would then be given drugs that would turn me into a furry. It was weird, I remember walking down the stairs in my house with difficulty because I had digitigrade feet.

What's weirder is that I had a dream extremely similar when I was about 5, and it was with PokÃ©mon instead of furries.


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Aug 10, 2009)

In grade six I had a wierd dream that everyone in my class was drugged and started turning into animals, haha. Does that count as furry?


----------



## Shino (Aug 10, 2009)

I should just cut and paste my answer from the last furry dream thread, but I'm too lazy.

For the most part, all of my dreams involve me as my fursona. The rare times when I can remember them, they're pretty much mundane with the exception of being totally furry.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 10, 2009)

i remember one were i was kidnaped by a sexy fox lady and she turned me into a cub


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a dream one time that I had gone to a Furry convention, and one of the events was a fursuit race. People following a track that had been taped to the floor, tripping and pushing one another and such.
I was on the sidelines. *shrug*


----------



## Chainy (Aug 10, 2009)

Once I dreamed I was a Anthro. But it ended BAD.. D:


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a dream I was a furry in highschool and all my friends found out that I liked being a furry.

Only a few were accepting but my closest friends made fun of me.

Then I got raped by some bigger furry.

I woke up like "...wtf"


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 10, 2009)

My dreams involve my lycan self slaughtering psychopaths, exploring Hell, my dragon self being chased by nymphos, and numerous things too fucked up to go into detail.


----------



## Yomonoko (Aug 10, 2009)

The only furry dream I've had so far is of me of my fursona...with Inuyasha at the Library o_o wtf. He had reading glasses xDD


----------



## Ziff (Aug 10, 2009)

i had one in elementary school (before I was a fur), where ter was a scientist on the playground of the school giving out free species transfers. I was in line and when I was up next I saw Nelson (from the simpsons) walking away saying "It hurts but it's worth it". I chickened out cuz I thought it would hurt a lot.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sure there were a few, but cannot call any to mind.  One which seems to apply was about walking through the front office at work. A guy from corporate holds a piece of a mascot suit towards me and says that it should fit me. 

Soon, it happened in RL and I became a famous big bird with a Groucho personality. Besides, I had the legs for it.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't have furry dreams, minus the slaughtering of them.


----------



## metalhead_wolfie (Aug 11, 2009)

Can't say i have had any, and if i have i cannot recall them.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 11, 2009)

Didn't have any yet as far as I remember. :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 11, 2009)

I once had a dream where I was like a badass fox mercenary slaughtering hundreds of soldiers...hmm I kinda forgot what I was fighting for but I just beat the hell out off anyone that got in my way


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a dream....

I was yiffing with a cute furry. 

You know everyone thought of that at least once.

Btw, this wasn't my dream.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know if you could call it furry, but in mine a whole bunch of people from school were there and everyone had wolf ears including me. No other traits, just the ears. And there was an electric guitar in that dream as I remember...


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you nibble the ears, yummy.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 11, 2009)

I never get dreams, fur related or otherwise.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 11, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> Did you nibble the ears, yummy.



No. It was just like I was at school.


----------



## SpunkyLovePup (Aug 11, 2009)

the only reason im a furry is caz of a dream that i had when i was 14, it was graet.


----------



## Sabian (Aug 11, 2009)

I was a grizzly bear up on the hunting grounds I usually go to, and I had my 3d camo face mask on and my rifle. I saw a deer and it was a big buck, a giant sucker I missed once. so I pull out my rifle and shoot at it, instead of the bullet, it cuts to a scene of me flying through the air at hundreds of miles an hour. Flying across the field and I tackle the deer. When I hit it I woke up, and had the urge for a deer steak. 

Most of my dreams end with me horny or hungry, god I love good dreams. I have had others and even a lucid dream of me being a bear.


----------



## I am a communist (Aug 11, 2009)

SpunkyLovePup said:


> The only reason I'm a furry is because of a dream that I had when I was 14; it was great!


I think I was able to translate it.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 11, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I think I was able to translate it.



Damn beat me to it


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, should still nibble his ear.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

oh god.. Last night I had a dream. I felt my sprit leaving my body. Then I woke up in a forest. I looked into a pond and saw myself as my fursona. And then I was knocked out. I saw myself being dragged, but it faded to black. Then I woke up later, at a cave. There were many anthros, male and female, nude. They said I could stay there if I found a partner and listened to them. So I said yes, and when I saw my partner, I O_Oed. She was HOT. She was wearing a kind of clothing.. That's Unexplainable. But it was Beutiful. She got up and looked at me.. And then I woke up. So close.. Maybe it will happen again sometime.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, yiffing dreams are great.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

I wasnt gonna do her.. or did I have to? I dunno, all I knew is that she was supposed to be my partner.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 12, 2009)

Yiff disgusts me. Same with sex bullshit.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 12, 2009)

It wasnt supposed to be. They had some tradition where anthros were supposed to be neud in their world or something.. it was strange. Shouldnt of stayed up so late...


----------



## kryptik (Aug 12, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Yiff disgusts me. Same with sex bullshit.



Absolutely, hehe. I don't pla to lose my furginity any time soon...

I had a preeeety vague dream that I was in a big furry march or something... a furry filled my view and I somehow knew it was me... That's why I'm here, sorta.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 12, 2009)

The only "furry related" dreams I have is about me drawing, sometimes it's in my style and other times my style looks a lot better


----------



## flamingosrule (Aug 13, 2009)

I had one where I was a swan. For some reason I was a swan and all my friends were around me talking to me but they were all still human and were acting like nothing was going one. Not sure what made me think of that but it might have had something to do with me going to a different school than they were.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't recall having any dreams of turning into my fursona. Most of my furry dreams are about the actualy fandom lol like conventions and such. I have had some, though not as oftn about seeing like anthros or smart animals


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 13, 2009)

The only one I'm able to recall is being chained to a cross and whipped by a bunch of wolves and foxes for being different. I woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 13, 2009)

Last night I had a dream. Where I had 3 huskies as pets. Then one day I woke up and I saw that they were anthros. Same thing with everyone else on the planet. Except me. I woke up after that.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 13, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Last night I had a dream. Where I had 3 huskies as pets. Then one day I woke up and I saw that they were anthros. Same thing with everyone else on the planet. Except me. I woke up after that.


 
That actually sounds like a interesting dream.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 13, 2009)

I once had a dream about this blue lizard-amphibion-chick walked up to me and kissed me. That was all 
-sometimes I'll have a dream about a story taking place in a random envirionment and random characters and then whenever I wake up then go back to sleep the next time it wil pick up from where I left off. I've had it happen 4 times in a row once. Pretty cool. Sometimes it will be random segmets of stories all smooshed into one dream


----------



## KitVolpe (Aug 13, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> I had a dream in which I had a piece of paper in front of me, that listed a bunch of different furry traits (such as species, planti/digitigrade feet, etc) with check-boxes next to each of them. I had to check the traits I wanted, and I would then be given drugs that would turn me into a furry. It was weird, I remember walking down the stairs in my house with difficulty because I had digitigrade feet.
> 
> What's weirder is that I had a dream extremely similar when I was about 5, and it was with PokÃ©mon instead of furries.


 
Strangely, this post reminded me of a closely related dream I had way back when I was probably about 4 years old. I don't remember much of it, but the premise was that some restaurant (Wendy's?) was giving away potions that turn people into animals as the prize in their kids meals. I remember they were clear liquids served in those tiny paper cups that are intended for ketchup. The one part that sticks out vividly is that everyone in my family, except me, was transformed into animals (penguins, I think), leaving me with the responsibilities of household chores and what not. I remember finding it such a great dream that I tried my best to write the story the following day, with very limited success considering my age.

As far as furry dreams, I can't remember any specific ones off hand, but I'm confident that I have them now and then, even if it's just so much as me having a tail or something.


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 13, 2009)

I never remember my dreams. I think of this as a good thing. Dreams are your subconscious trying to tell you something. If you are in touch with your subconscious, then it has nothing to tell you, ergo>no dreams that you can remember.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 13, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> I never remember my dreams. I think of this as a good thing. Dreams are your subconscious trying to tell you something. If you are in touch with your subconscious, then it has nothing to tell you, ergo>no dreams that you can remember.



I've been having a lot of gay dreams recently
oh oh.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't really see what's the problem, a lot of people here hate sex and some even stay virgin. Sex is natural, it was given to us to reproduce and not to die out. Even though this applies to females, there aren't a lot of them in the fandom. %20 I think, while the rest are males. But even then sex can be enjoyable and most take that for granted. Even me, so I enjoy sex, it's great. You only have one life, so why no enjoy it to the full.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 13, 2009)

err well my first sort of furry dream, i was flirting with a non fur girl in a bar, everything normal, i got invited back to her place had some coffee, blacked out and when i woke up in my dream got up looked in the mirror i had ears and a tail like a cat, i remember screaming. the girl i was chating up walked in with ears and a tail too, she explained that i had underwent an operation performed by her and that I seemed nice and she wanted lots of sex. add awesome sex here. The best dream ever and the one I remember most clearly. interpretation= i need a girlfriend


----------



## Morroke (Aug 13, 2009)

Think I killed a few people in one of my furry dreams, ripped their throats out I did.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 13, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Think I killed a few people in one of my furry dreams, ripped their throats out I did.



Too much Left 4 Dead as a Hunter for you. No more games for now.


----------



## flamingosrule (Aug 14, 2009)

I did have another dream where there was an anthro cardnal that was having sex with me. That was an interesting one.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had my share of furry dreams, even before I saw real live furries.  I dreamt I was at an airport going to Anthrocon 2008, my first furry con, and then I saw them playing as we were being transported to the gate.

I've had other dreams involving Anthrocon 2008, too.  Also, I've had a dream about several soCal furs headed for AC 2009, including us, being gathered in a big field and then we walked to some buses that would take us to the airport.

I've even had dreams about the next AC in 2010.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 15, 2009)

Had a dream last night where me and 3 other fursuiters were just doing stuff around town.  We went to the mall.  Me and 2 other furs were being normal and talkng to normal people and they didn't mind at all, but the other fursuiter that was always hanging behind us and never talked and acted weird was making everyone else uncomfortable. lol


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 15, 2009)

flamingosrule said:


> I did have another dream where there was an anthro cardnal that was having sex with me. That was an interesting one.


 I lol'd ^_^


----------



## InsaneGreyWolf (Aug 15, 2009)

I had a dream about a month ago, so I remember it in bits and pieces, but from what I remember, someone accused me of doing something to get arrested and I was immediately sent to jail. The jail was strangely empty, but I was not sent to a cell, instead someone handcuffed to a pole that was in the middle of all the cells for some reason and. . .let's just say I had a good time. O_O


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 15, 2009)

InsaneGreyWolf said:


> I had a dream about a month ago, so I remember it in bits and pieces, but from what I remember, someone accused me of doing something to get arrested and I was immediately sent to jail. The jail was strangely empty, but I was not sent to a cell, instead someone handcuffed to a pole that was in the middle of all the cells for some reason and. . .let's just say I had a good time. O_O



Slave & master play.

:O


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 15, 2009)

This:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=46450


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 15, 2009)

one of my dream's was very akward.

I was my fursona, in a big tree, with painting's of furry's. that was until I saw a nude fully detaile furry. ( female) then I woke up with a WTF statement.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Last night, I had a dream I was given some of V's traits (ears, a tail, and I think her furry clawed hands, and a cat face).
> I went to a doctor specializing in furries, to see what kind of changes to expect (enhanced senses, different interests, yadda yadda).
> 
> Furries wrote dates differently. When I went to check in at the front desk, the date that I was _supposed_ to write was something like 7 / 660 / (I forget the year).
> ...




. . .
THAT'S AWESOME.


Me? Hmm...

I was a Cat leisurely strolling through the woods, wen I heard a noise.
(It sounded like the noise Jason Vorhees makes)
But it said "Spaghetti" in an echo-y way.

I was scared, so I ran. [Insert chase] I tripped over a tub of Ben-n-Jerry's. The shadowed figure loomed over me, and Said "BLOCKHOUSE SPAGHETTI!!!!"

I woke up after that.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 15, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> Yeah, yiffing dreams are great.



Not really, they are fun, but you completely forget the yiff part when you wake up.


But me, I had plenty of furry dreams when I used to be into lucid dreaming (May go back to it soon.).

I had about 7-10 furry dreams, some of them were failed attempts at getting lucid, but the dream ended up still being furry.

The majority of my furry dreams were lucid and very realistic


----------



## Wildside (Aug 15, 2009)

I had two in my whole life. The first one was when I got bit by a bug and it gave me the power to extend huge scythe like claws from my fingers. Everytime I did it my arms turned all furry like. I never really got to use this power much, I only cut a telephone pole in half. ._. 


The second one was when I got captured by the FBI and they were talking about doing experiments on my body. Here is the funny part, they turned off a light switch, I was screaming for someone to turn the light back on, and when they did I was completely a werewolf. I was much bigger than I used to be too. They then sent me off to a white room and locked me in there with a little girl. They told me to eat her, and I did. Then it ended. 

I woke up hungry as all hell too.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2009)

Wildside said:


> ... They then sent me off to a white room and locked me in there with a little girl. They told me to eat her, and I did. Then it ended.
> 
> I woke up hungry as all hell too.



That's pretty hot.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 15, 2009)

I had one about a month ago, but all I can remember is that it involved me as my fursona and my family were fox anthros too, and I was driving somewhere and it took me to an offroad track, at which point my truck went airborne and I jumped out of the door and landed unscathed while my truck blew up.  all I did was turn to my friend (who was a fox also) and I said "That was awesome!"

And then I woke up. It was one fucking weird dream, and I don't remember the majority of my dreams, but that one I do.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

I drempt my girlfriend was not only cat like but had cat ears and such it was interesting and hot,


----------



## Shadow (Aug 15, 2009)

I seem to remember a series of old threads along these lines.


----------



## Dahguns (Aug 15, 2009)

i shot one......good sleep that night
(if i had a penny everytime a "furry dream" thread was started...)


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 16, 2009)

I have actually had one and its scarred me mentally.
I was sleeping one day while we had this month long Ever Quest 2 marathon going on and someone was playing this song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=typAqPJ-Zn8 - The song mixed perfectly with this imagery of this small, hand sized, angelic furry girl kind of moving in slow motion over my hand, and in my dream she was the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen. For some reason when I woke up, this depressed me GREATLY. I still can't listen to that song without being cast into depression.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 16, 2009)

Awwww sweet story Fuzzle :3   sounds beutiful...
also I wish I had more dreams like Hitman.. "That was AWESOME!" lol X)


----------



## Shima (Aug 16, 2009)

Am I the only one who has dreams with fucked-up plotlines? I had a dream that I was my fursona, and I had to go on a quest to find a ham sandwich for a king who was fond of bananas, and for some reason, the CIA captured me and flew me to russia, where the KGB put me in a sensory deprivation tank, and got me to tell them everything about Call of Duty, and when I came out, I was rewarded with a steak dinner with Stalin. Then Stalin turned into a zombie and ate Hitler, who was sitting next to me. Then he started to come for me, and I threw a magical ham sandwich at him to turn him back to normal, but the sonofabitch wouldn't eat it. so I went back to the King and gave him a banana instead, and totally kicked his ass at Call of Duty 4. Then I woke up.
(no, I don't do drugs,but I am ADHD if that helps.)


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 16, 2009)

Shima said:


> Am I the only one who has dreams with fucked-up plotlines? I had a dream that I was my fursona, and I had to go on a quest to find a ham sandwich for a king who was fond of bananas, and for some reason, the CIA captured me and flew me to russia, where the KGB put me in a sensory deprivation tank, and got me to tell them everything about Call of Duty, and when I came out, I was rewarded with a steak dinner with Stalin. Then Stalin turned into a zombie and ate Hitler, who was sitting next to me. Then he started to come for me, and I threw a magical ham sandwich at him to turn him back to normal, but the sonofabitch wouldn't eat it. so I went back to the King and gave him a banana instead, and totally kicked his ass at Call of Duty 4. Then I woke up.
> (no, I don't do drugs,but I am ADHD if that helps.)




Pfff, that old dream? I have that all the time.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 16, 2009)

Shima said:


> Am I the only one who has dreams with fucked-up plotlines? I had a dream that I was my fursona, and I had to go on a quest to find a ham sandwich for a king who was fond of bananas, and for some reason, the CIA captured me and flew me to russia, where the KGB put me in a sensory deprivation tank, and got me to tell them everything about Call of Duty, and when I came out, I was rewarded with a steak dinner with Stalin. Then Stalin turned into a zombie and ate Hitler, who was sitting next to me. Then he started to come for me, and I threw a magical ham sandwich at him to turn him back to normal, but the sonofabitch wouldn't eat it. so I went back to the King and gave him a banana instead, and totally kicked his ass at Call of Duty 4. Then I woke up.
> (no, I don't do drugs,but I am ADHD if that helps.)




...Wow, I thought my dream about eating a orange banana next to a parrot was strange. But this is just amazing.


They're bound to turn this into a movie at some point.


----------



## Nightweaver (Aug 16, 2009)

I dreamt once that I went to a furry convention and that people actually talked to me and liked my art. No really.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 16, 2009)

Shima said:


> Am I the only one who has dreams with fucked-up plotlines? I had a dream that I was my fursona, and I had to go on a quest to find a ham sandwich for a king who was fond of bananas, and for some reason, the CIA captured me and flew me to russia, where the KGB put me in a sensory deprivation tank, and got me to tell them everything about Call of Duty, and when I came out, I was rewarded with a steak dinner with Stalin. Then Stalin turned into a zombie and ate Hitler, who was sitting next to me. Then he started to come for me, and I threw a magical ham sandwich at him to turn him back to normal, but the sonofabitch wouldn't eat it. so I went back to the King and gave him a banana instead, and totally kicked his ass at Call of Duty 4. Then I woke up.
> (no, I don't do drugs,but I am ADHD if that helps.)


 
omg thats funny as fuck lol

One time when I was really young I had a dream where I was riding on Yoshi's back like Mario in the middle of a wheat field when suddenly ninjas jumped out of nowhere, so I climbed on top of a random lone telephone pole to get away from them.  Ironically they were unable to climb after me...
that's the only really fucked up one I can remeber though I'm sure there were others...


----------



## aftershok (Aug 16, 2009)

ok,, not my dream  but my mate,, like 4 years ago or so had one that I will never forget.  
we were camping,, he turned into a regular kangaroo, I turned into a red kangaroo and we then had sex.  
That was it basically


----------



## Shima (Aug 16, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> I dreamt once that I went to a furry convention and that people actually talked to me and liked my art. No, really.


Have you ever tried Zoloft?


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 16, 2009)

Shima said:


> Have you ever tried Zoloft?


 
lolz


----------



## Tyla (Aug 16, 2009)

I read way too many transformation stories, and I ended up becoming a husky-girl in the dream. I do recall there being one where I was made tiny, gradually transformed and ended up as a pet cat though. Though there were some furry-related dreams with some normality involved in them as opposed to being transformed.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 16, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> I have actually had one and its scarred me mentally.
> I was sleeping one day while we had this month long Ever Quest 2 marathon going on and someone was playing this song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=typAqPJ-Zn8 - The song mixed perfectly with this imagery of this small, hand sized, angelic furry girl kind of moving in slow motion over my hand, and in my dream she was the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen. For some reason when I woke up, this depressed me GREATLY. I still can't listen to that song without being cast into depression.



Same thing with me and "My Immortal".  My entire DAY can be ruined just THINKING about the song.


----------



## JoeStrike (Aug 17, 2009)

Let's see, I can only remember 2 dreams I'd qualify as furry. In one of them I was a mountain lion; coolest part was feeling my tail twitch, even got a glimpse of it. In the other my cat started talking to me out of the blue, asking me what something or other lying around the apartment was, that she couldn't figure out on her own. "Hello" had this really meow-ey voice & I remember feeling very flattered that she spoke to me (& not "oh my gosh, a _talking cat!_"), as cats are usually the silent type.

BTW, editing this to see if my newly included signature photo will actually show up when I re-post this...

I guess it didn't happen. Maybe this time? Nope


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Good god, you have no idea how fucked up my furry dreams get.
In fact, the only way to explain them is by finding a way to wrench open my mind and viewing them while I sleep. However, seeing as how that is, at the moment, impossible, I have to try and explain to you after all.

Think a mix of all your dreams, then add Half-Life, Men In Black, Mercenaries, Lost, one of those little monster-collecting games (like Pokemon, for instance--and no, I do not play it), any sexual desires you might have, Star Wars, hoboes, zombies, the states of Arizona and Kentucky, any and ALL fursonas you might have, Doom 3, and a couple of other things I had on my mind but forgot (DAMN MY PHOTOGRAPHIC MEMORY!!), place it in a science-fiction setting, add Halo marines, and you have the LEAST messed up of my dreams. The LEAST. WHat does that tell you about my WILD Furry dreams?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I once had a dream where I was like a badass fox mercenary slaughtering hundreds of soldiers...hmm I kinda forgot what I was fighting for but I just beat the hell out off anyone that got in my way


 

HOLY SHIT That's my Fursona!! A badass fox merc! WTF?

...

I hope it's just coincidence, one of the less messed up dreams of mine was me and my girlfriend, both as badass anthro-fox mercenaries in some sci-fi setting, and we both beat the hell out of an entire army before we both died.
...Yeah. We both died. She got stabbed in the ribcage and I got shot by some guy with a shotgun, but we both managed to take out the people who hurt us and crawled over to each other, and we died holding each other with people dying and screaming and explosions and bullets whizzing all around us.
EPIC. I'm always hoping I'll have that dream again, because I enjoyed the whole thing (even the dying part).


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

i had a dream where i was a warewolf.  I had the ability to jump insanely high/far.  Not sure if i was hunting/chasing anyone but damn i had so much fun in this one ^^


----------



## CoronaRadiata (Aug 23, 2009)

I remember back in my denial stage, I had recurring dreams of being a human trapped in a building filled with anthros, unable to get out. My subconscious was obviously telling me something.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 23, 2009)

CoronaRadiata said:


> I remember back in my denial stage, I had recurring dreams of being a human trapped in a building filled with anthros, unable to get out. My subconscious was obviously telling me something.


 
Maybe that you'll end up living with a bunch of anthros on some reality show? I'd probably help you out of the house if it bothered you too much .


----------



## pynkwolfboi (Aug 24, 2009)

I have furry dreams ALL the time! My favorite repeditive one was this:

I find myself in a sort of a pine grove.
I recognize the woods to be the area I grew up in.
The strong scent of pine sap fills my lungs.
Its cold. Cold like late autumn giving way to winter.
I stand on all fours...
I look down. I see black wolf paws. 
I lift up my right, I lift up my left.
I smile, but it feels different to smile.
Sort of a smile that is bigger than before, 
yet narrow. A smell hits me like a logging truck!
The smell of sweat and bugspray. A deisel smell, 
mingled with the sour smell of human sweat.
My ears perk. The sound of a clumsy human 
crashing through the underbrush reaches my ears,
yet it echoes in my mind, like a noise in a cement warehouse.
I carefully step through the underbrush, careful not to 
leave scent besides my pawprints.
I finnally come to a gourge, sort of an embankment
percariously jutting off into midair. 
I creep up to the ledge and just catch a glimpse of
a woodland camo hat disappearing over the ledge.
I carefully crawl up to the ledge and look down.
There, climbing carefully, was a hunter.
He was climbing down the cliffside to a river below. 
He suddenly notices me,
and reaches for his sidearm.
I growl. How dare he! I am only watching!
He aims his pistol at me and fires, knicking me
in the right shoulder.
I yelp. Such pain! I scamper back whining.
I can hear the chuckles and muttering curses from
the other side of the cliff.
A low growl emits from my maw.
Foolish human!
I creep over and look down at the hunter again.
He looks up and I bare my fangs at him in a feral 
snarl. His face contorts with a look of terror and I suddenly
leap from the ledge and clamp my teeth into his throat.
The sweet salty taste of blood fills my mouth and I relish
the taste as he and I plumit to the white waters below.

Then I wake.


----------



## Koray (Aug 24, 2009)

Um, no, I don't think I've ever had a furry dream :?
I'd like to, though!!


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think I've ever had one... 

But I wanna learn to control my dreams so I can make one.


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 24, 2009)

I had this weird ass dream that I was in a MTV competition (think real world/road rules) but everyone was a furry. There was a giant board game for a floor, where we had to answer questions to advance. After that was a swimming contest  I have no fucking clue on where this came about the other night.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2009)

Beingchased around a camp-site dressed in my fursuit, i would have said it was more of a nightmare really?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2009)

So what does qualify as a furry dream?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 26, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> So what does qualify as a furry dream?


 
My dreams.


----------



## Avan Wolf (Aug 26, 2009)

I do tend to get these rather often: on the rare occasions I don't, it's since I wasn't having any dreams at all...
Not that any of them make any logical sense...


----------



## Aquin (Aug 26, 2009)

My furry dreams are all paranormal, for the most part. Lots of hatred between my spirit self and his brother (although, i am still determining whether he is really Aquins brother or a manifestation of my dark side.).

Fighting armies and armies of demons, along with a strange nanotech sword that has psychic energy inside of it. I don't really know whats real, but the pain and the tiredness from the fighting i feel every single day. Its not just in my sleep that i have these visions. 

Strange i know, but i can try to elaborate more if you want.

Its one of the reasons i wish i could draw very badly. So damn hard to explain.


----------



## Lewi (Aug 27, 2009)

I had one dream where my fursona, Lewi, was being raped by RatchetMechanic's fursona Don 0_o

Yeah...


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Well when i was a little kid i dreamt of being an anthro fox and as a 
result when i was younger i had a little silly mental habit of checking
that i wasnt growing a tail in case it scared others (go figure seriosuly i cant just one of them habits but its all good now)


----------



## Russ (Aug 28, 2009)

Couple days ago I had a dream of being in a furmeet. I get into an argument with someone and put everyones fursuits on a pile before burning them with a flamethrower. And everyone gets pissed off. Does it count as furry dream?


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Aug 28, 2009)

I once had a dream that I wore a fursuit to a theme park.
I don't even own one.
I don't really dream much though.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 28, 2009)

Dreamt that I accidentally de-furred myself and re-wove it into a big floppy kangaroo suit. No wait--that was a Pink Panther cartoon.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow...My dreams are a hella lot more epic than yours [everyone else's]  (read my earlier posts)
Well, I'll just go have some epic dreams. See y'all in the mornin'.


----------



## Suzumiya Haruhi (Aug 29, 2009)

I had a dream, where I was getting fucked by some cute asian girl.

With like big boobs and stuff.

But as for furry dreams, well if I told you guys, the majority of you would be offended. And I would be banned very very fast after describing the first bits of it, for gory detail.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 29, 2009)

The latest myself-being-furry dream I had was a couple days ago.
It was when I was just out suiting with my friend being the "bodyguard" just in case anything happened.  The typical kids-running-up-to-hug-me-and-give-me-a-high-five-or-running-away-screaming spiel.  

Withe mask I made, I have terrible vision.  But - for some reason - everything outside was coming into clear focus. Soon to follow was heat that turned into burning.  I turned and screamed at my friend to pull off the mask; KOOZ came running over and tugged at the ears of the mask.  It wouldn't come off at all, and I figured that it got snagged on my earrings like it did on my previous outing.

Finally KOOZ gave up, stepping away to say that it wouldn't budge at all.  (from this point it switched from first- to third-person view)  I realized that I had been completely turned into my fursona - the burning on my arms, legs, and spine was ignored - and... yeah.  I was stuck that way too, so high school the next day was hell.  It was great nonetheless.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

I cant dream for some reason, but when I hear people sayin dreamin's fun, I get kinda jealous >.>


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 29, 2009)

I had a furry nightmare.


I was going to some con and my family were going to, despite trying to stop them. And to make it worse I had a really crappy tail made of tatty purple and pink fur.


Not the most terrifying dream I've had but still embarrasing.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 29, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> I cant dream for some reason, but when I hear people sayin dreamin's fun, I get kinda jealous >.>



Wow... you poor, poor soul.  *pats*
It's a curse to be someone that can't dream.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

How can not dreaming be a curse..?


----------



## yiffy_the_wolf_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

My dreams often lack coherence, almost like an episode of robot chicken. Sometimes they seem almost religious in their ambiguous imagery. That said, sometimes I'll find myself dreaming I'm an animal. Not really anthro animals, which would rock, but for instance, a few nights ago I was relaxing on a mountain with around 15 other wolves, just chilling. It wasn't really what I was doing, but what I was feeling. The sensations of being in that body. Once I dreamed I was my dog, which was fairly disturbing.  
My philosophy is that dreams are the wisest parts of your mind trying to teach you something. While I'm not the type to keep dream journals or anything like that, I do try to figure out what my mind is trying to tell me.


----------



## Reednemer (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GA1wRFXTHFc

Mentelgen.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 29, 2009)

So me not being able to dream means Im wise enough or something ?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 29, 2009)

Suzumiya Haruhi said:


> I had a dream, where I was getting fucked by some cute asian girl.
> 
> With like big boobs and stuff.
> 
> But as for furry dreams, well if I told you guys, the majority of you would be offended. And I would be banned very very fast after describing the first bits of it, for gory detail.


 

If it's about killing furries, then you're right. If it's just killing lots of people in general, then you would most likely be banned for the Cute Asain Girl dream rather than the gory dream.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 29, 2009)

Glitch said:


> I was stuck that way too, so high school the next day was hell. It was great nonetheless.


 

Yeah, the least extreme of my dreams are my daydreams, and those often involve me as a Faukes on current-day Earth. How the hell would I fit in anywhere? Especially school?


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 30, 2009)

I just had a lucid dream last night. It was so much fun 

It all started when I dreamt that I woke up in my house, for some strange reason I all of a sudden realized that I was sleeping, and that this was all a dream.

I was a bit scared when I found out I was dreaming, because I was afraid that I was gonna get stuck in my own dream and not be able to wake up, but then I decided to have fun and turn myself into a werewolf, and go out hunting for food, I found a bunny anthro, and ate her 0_0

I was about to go into a romantic scenario where I was making out with a chick in the rain, but the sound of my parents talking woke me up, I woke up slightly peeved, but otherwise, it was one of the most lucid and awesome dreams I had.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice. I really wish I could dream lucid, but I can't seem to get the hang of it.


----------



## Furygan (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had...many,some about a life as a werewolf or werecat,or that and being an Assassin or a Warrior,for some vague reason.
And women you know as half or full animals,in your very own bedroom or better,Rawrrr.
Also some kinda innapropriate to talk about. x3


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 7, 2009)

I rarely dream but when I do they are pretty vivid and usually can recall details, last night had dreams i can still remember good....had two dreams; first one was wierd, my hand was in a wasps nest and there was nothing i could do about it, i was watching them sting me and can feel the stings feeling like actual wasp stings (but without actualy pain)...second one was the anthro dream, setting was somewhere snowy....i was with a group of people who were dressed in heavy winter gear(me included)...something like WW2 white Russian winter wear....we were armed, i had a rifle (old G3)....we marched to someplace, thats when i noticed the anthro part (one was a fox, nose stuck out and tail...another had black tail dont know what though, others had tails but could not recall what color or shape)...was snowing pretty hard...next thing i know we walk over a snow mound and where attacked (or we were attacking...that part is blurry) well the fox gets hit, i fire my rifle a few times where the lead is coming from, everyone else is running...thats when i drop/fumble my rifle and look down at my feet for some reason (everyone else has ran to the left down the mound) I slouch over holding the rifle and look around, fox is dead, then an extrmemly loud wakeup of my buds little bro pounding on our door for breakfast.

so yeah, after thought it feels like I was an insurgent of some sort (which would explain how lightly packed we were)...idk thought id share, hope tonite i can get some closure to this
edit: there were humans in the dream, me plus a few others in the group.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 7, 2009)

Always a human in my dreams. Everybody else is always human too. And its usually typical boring everyday stuff.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok i just had one last night
Well kinda.
I was wearing my foot paws and someone stepped on them and they were ruined.
I was shattered cause i spent so much time making them.
When i woke up i felt so glad it was a dream.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 10, 2009)

at least once a week i dream of shunkaha we do all kinds of things together he tells me stories we fight bad guys we talk and other stuff i love those dreams


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

Ha, i first discovered my fursona through my dreams.

I had written a prologue to a story for English that day. it turned out to be the start of my dream.
 In my dream, i woke up in an Army barracks, got up walked over to a mirror and discovered i was an anthro fox (Lasair, tho i didnt know it at the time) everyone else in the barracks was an anthro too, and everything was designed around animals. Vehicles, utensils, even my Styer AUG assault rifle was designed for paws. In the dream i was going through training in the base, learning weapon skills and how to drive a 'Wolf' (hmm) tank. As well as chatting with my army buddies Diago (Tiger) Darius (Dog i think) and 'Wrench' (another Fox) Suddenly i found myself out on the frontlines, in a forest sniping targets with my SSG. next minute there was a 'yelp' from to my right, it was Diago catching a bullet in his chest. suddenly i got flanked, and i found myself fighting off advancing enemies (humans, russian accents). I was darting from tree to tree firing off blind shots from my Styer AUG as i went, when suddenly a bullet ripped through my tail, and i collappsed, and woke up.

i was a bit... confused. i didnt know what the hell had just happened.
I knew it was significant and over the next few days i kept having the same sort of dreams over and over. different situations all the time. So i got looking into the whole concept of furries, and discovered what i was.
I drew out how i saw myself in my dream and Lasair was born
I wrote my story as i had dreamt (A+ ), and it formed the basis of Lasiar's backround in his bio.

now i tend to dream about being lasair most nights, sometimes just going about my normal life, and sometimes more 'fantasy' situations.


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 10, 2009)

Yknow I had a twisted nightmare once.....

It was about a white ghostly hand that affixed itself to your own hand and arrested your movement of that hand, and then your body... it was one of the most terrifying experiences of my life, I thought I was going to freeze or die.  *shudder* 3 days after the incident and Im still shivering from thought of it..... it was a real demonic vision.


----------



## Beastleh (Sep 12, 2009)

mmm once i had a dream i was being raped by a snake anthro.. it was definatly something from egyption myths. but all in all, snakes suure can suck. o.0


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

Beastleh said:


> mmm once i had a dream i was being raped by a snake anthro.. it was definatly something from egyption myths. but all in all, snakes suure can suck. o.0


 

Something about snakes...
You'd think that after seeing Snakes On A Plane, I'd be scared shit by snakes, but the very next morning, I see this little brown snake on my driveway and I just picked it up and started talking to it...

And as for all these military dreams, I have those all the time....


----------



## Sabian (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, I got a new one from a nap I took earlier today, lucid dream too. It was a dream were I woke up, took a shower, then I went to shave. Noticed I was a grizzly, realized this and took my course of the dream. I jumped out of the bathroom and ran down the steps missing every other step. Saw my dogs in the yard, I went to go play with them. However they started snarling at me and attacked me. I tried to stop them by holding them, trying to not get them with the claws. Then I just jumped the fence, realising that my dogs didnt love me. I thought how easily you can make people hate you. But not mans best friend. I have never had a baww dream, then the rest of the dream I stumbled around the woods. Sat on a log and thought. When I woke up I have never felt so glad to find my dog curled up next to me. His head on my pillow and under the covers with me. 

shit im getting teary eyed right now...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 12, 2009)

See my latest lucid-dream attempt thread in R&R (I make these every once in a while) - describes myself being in a Redwall type setting. What was cool about that was I wasn't my fursona, but a totally different character. Also a dream I had the previous night saw me in a really trippy Condemned/Metroid Prime/Resident Evil 5 type of video game where I have no idea who I was supposed to be, but prolly half the characters were anthros, and species I don't usually even think about (pigs, kangaroos, rats). We also got attacked by what seemed like a never ending wave of Hunters.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> We also got attacked by what seemed like a never ending wave of Hunters.


 

Hunters?


----------



## Vatz (Sep 12, 2009)

Okaaay, I'm going to try describing my earlier dream in detail, but I don't have much time, so I'll just list the very basic details...

Me and my girlfriend are both Faukes. We are in a desert somewhere, fully dressed for combat, with all sorts of tanks driving past and helicopters hovering over the sand dunes. The heat is getting to me, and I mention something about it to Vix, when on my radio we get orders to move out. The two of us climb into a futuristic version of a Blackhawk DAP (I don't really get this part, because the DAP doesn't carry soldiers, but it is just a dream) and it lifts off. We are flying over the dunes, passing villages below, and she and I are talking about something important dealing with our relationship, clearing up something before we go into combat. The other soldiers in the helo (once again, it had DAP weapons, but somehow could still carry soldiers) are checking weapons, and one of them, he's wearing a "Benny" hat and is holding an M60, says something negative to us. I respond in a low tone that makes him shut right up. Then, Vix looks out the doorway and shouts something about an RPG, right before it slams into the pilot's compartment and the minigunner loses his balance and falls out the door, while the guy in the hat tries to keep a medic from falling out. Me and Vix fly out the side, I crash smack into a building, and then black out.
Later I wake up with Vix next to me, and we get our weapons and run out to a large-scale battle with bullets flying everywhere and people dying, screaming. The noise doesn't affect me, though, as I settle into a practiced routine and start to kill first dozens, then hundreds of enemy soldiers. Me and Vix separate. Later the two of us end up taking fatal hits, her being repeatedly stabbed, me being hit by some sort of high-impact cannon. My uniform is torn apart, my chest is blown wide open, sticky strands of muscle tissue and blood everywhere. I manage to get to my feet, the pain is unbearable, and I get my pistol out (I was using a rifle beforehand) and run (hurting like hell the whole time) towards where Vix just finished tearing apart the last enemy soldier close to her, but enemy reinforcements are closing in, and our side is starting to bombard the area. We take a mortar shell hit, but somehow manage to survive. The two of us are holding each other tightly, getting shot by automatic weapons. We fall to our knees, then to the ground, still holding each other. We don't say anything, don't cry out, just lay there, looking each other in the face and feeling the blood flow out of our bodies and mixing in on the ground. Finally, she dies, and I start to lose consiousness, slowly dying with her body in my arms. Then, all goes black, only to turn a pearly white. I realize that we are in Heaven with each other, and we can only cry, not only for each other, but also for the people we killed. The emotions are hard to explain...we hug each other tightly and agree to something (I forget what it is).



Then the dream ends.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Hunters?



http://media.photobucket.com/image/...unters/AvatarofChaosvX/Blog/RE 2/100_3277.jpg


----------



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, i had a dream once of myself going to Anthrocon and everyone was an anthro, their fursonas. It was pretty cool...


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> Well, i had a dream once of myself going to Anthrocon and everyone was an anthro, their fursonas. It was pretty cool...


 

I always wonder what would happen if I was a real anthro and went to AnthroCon...I'd probably get pressured into giving some sort of speech. Then I'd say maybe five words before I freaked out and tried to run away....


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I always wonder what would happen if I was a real anthro and went to AnthroCon


Every1 would take turns raping you


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> Every1 would take turns raping you


 

*makes small terrified sound*

Oh _shit_......


On top of that, I'd probably wake up to find myself _tied up_, naked, _beaten_, _sexually abused_, and wearing a _collar_ and _leash_....shit.......


----------



## InfernalTobias (Sep 13, 2009)

I recamend mace, maybe a few peper grenades.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 14, 2009)

InfernalTobias said:


> I recamend mace, maybe a few peper grenades.


 

I think I might need more than just pepper grenades...I need to stock up on rubber bullets for my rifle...

...you know, just in case...


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 14, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I think I might need more than just pepper grenades...I need to stock up on rubber bullets for my rifle...
> 
> ...you know, just in case...


rubber bullets are weak sauce....buy 12 gauge birdbombs, used to scare animals away


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 14, 2009)

I dreamt once I was a fox running away in a suburban neighborhood.  I was running from the dogs, and it was funny, because I saw a swimming pool and jumped right in and held my breath.... and held it.... and then found out I didnt need to hold it, so I ended up waiting for them to pass by. NOPE.  They found me, but were kinda at a loss how to kill me,that is until they decided to drain the pool.  

Then I woke up


----------



## Shadow (Sep 14, 2009)

Had this dream last night.

It was a weird mix of MFF and the outdoors. There were suiters, and other con-goers, and I also was wearing my fursuit I will come to get from Around the Fur Studios. Just a whole lot of walking around and dialog mainly.

EDIT: The suit is based off the character in my avatar.


----------



## Sabian (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay, last night in my dream I was not my fursona. I was hunting bow in my usual grounds. Weird because bow starts tomorrow, anyways I just shot a nice fat doe. I went to go track it and knocked another arrow incase it was still breathing. I am a hunter but I still dont like making deer suffer. I went into a clearing and it was a meadow. I see my deer and as I bend down, I look up to my fursona. Sabian was huge and never like I have seen hime before. He had red markings on his face. He stares at me, then bends down and pulls out the deers heart and then gets up to walk away. Then I woke up as soon as he went back into the woods.

God, I hope I can have another dream tonight. I have been on a roll lately


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 14, 2009)

I've only ever had two furry dreams.

One, I woke up and found myself as my fursona and trapped in Furcadia.  Something told me I had to find a way to log out before the server rebooted, and this was back when the server tended to reboot more often than Windows.  It was shortly after I started watching .hack//Sign, so there was a lot of influence from that playing in the dream.  Everything looked and felt real enough.  I don't remember much more than that.

In the other dream, I woke up and found out I had become a chakat.  That was especially weird because it was months since I read any stories or saw any art involving chakats or any other sorts of taurforms.  I didn't have a chance to explore that dream at all before waking into the real world.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/...unters/AvatarofChaosvX/Blog/RE 2/100_3277.jpg




Awesome.

Do dirty day dreams count?


----------



## Vatz (Sep 14, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> rubber bullets are weak sauce....buy 12 gauge birdbombs, used to scare animals away


 

That might have adverse effects on my hearing....


----------



## Vatz (Sep 15, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> Every1 would take turns raping you


 
I just had a dream about that last night, all thanks to you 
It was scary as hell...

I also had another dream where I was an Iksar (later versions replaced that with a lizard from my games) in an alien jungle when a giant starship crashed...I go inside, it's freezing cold, and the ambience in the background is the ambience from the beggining of _343 Guilty Spark_--the part from the swamp...then, I get a BFG 10K from a weapons bay (the inside of the ship is dark blue (?), by the way) and the whole ship goes online and suddenly there are alien--things--everywhere. I fight my way to a side airlock, find myself on a walkway  with two bridges leading from the bow of the ship to the aft, the desert and jungle are mixed in down below...then I realize that I got turned into a female somehow (!!!) and keep going. Later, I get to the top where there is this giant magical pylon thing (looks kind of like the ones from _StarCraft_) and I get hit by a wierd alien corvette, die, and discover I was actually Master Chief the whole time (WTF!??!) when I come back alive, same place, and get to the top...it explodes...I end up on some type of raft on the other side of the (alien) planet...I'm some anime-style person  (can't tell if I'm a girl or guy) now with a cloak and a straw hat. We stop at a dock on a beach with lots of people...then the rest of the dream goes like this, in bursts:

Swimming in the nude with some girl (turns out I was a guy after all)

Running across the desert, different person wearing a half-suit now, with North Korean artillery batteries shooting at something far away.

I'm entering a house...



And I have to go, so I'll give you guys the rest later. Tchau!


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I just had a dream about that last night, all thanks to you
> It was scary as hell...
> 
> I also had another dream where I was an Iksar (later versions replaced that with a lizard from my games) in an alien jungle when a giant starship crashed...I go inside, it's freezing cold, and the ambience in the background is the ambience from the beggining of _343 Guilty Spark_--the part from the swamp...then, I get a BFG 10K from a weapons bay (the inside of the ship is dark blue (?), by the way) and the whole ship goes online and suddenly there are alien--things--everywhere. I fight my way to a side airlock, find myself on a walkway  with two bridges leading from the bow of the ship to the aft, the desert and jungle are mixed in down below...then I realize that I got turned into a female somehow (!!!) and keep going. Later, I get to the top where there is this giant magical pylon thing (looks kind of like the ones from _StarCraft_) and I get hit by a wierd alien corvette, die, and discover I was actually Master Chief the whole time (WTF!??!) when I come back alive, same place, and get to the top...it explodes...I end up on some type of raft on the other side of the (alien) planet...I'm some anime-style person  (can't tell if I'm a girl or guy) now with a cloak and a straw hat. We stop at a dock on a beach with lots of people...then the rest of the dream goes like this, in bursts:
> ...



Damn,Stop the fruit punch before bed ^^


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Barak said:


> Damn,Stop the fruit punch before bed ^^



Alcohol doesn't mean anything, drank three glasses o' white yesterday and still no dream


----------



## Barak (Sep 15, 2009)

Reference to a youtube video ^^


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 15, 2009)

I remember having a recurring dream/nightmare when I was younger.

It started the same way almost every time.
I'd be walking through some deserted place and see nothing for miles, except a little bit of paper an other such litter. the wind would start to blow, and the paper would move around and start to gather together like in a mini-tornado. I'd get concerned and a little curious. As I would go closer I would see the paper start to come to gether ond form different things usually dragons or wolves. Then, I would get a little worried, and that is when I would get attacked by the paper creature and consumed in a violent and bloody way. Thus causing me to jerk and sit straight up in bed.
Later on, I had this dream again when I was older, and managed to make it further in my dream, and after I was consumed with nothing left of me but dripping blood. I awoke in the same place to find that I was an Anthro of the creature that had consumed me.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 15, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I just had a dream about that last night, all thanks to you
> It was scary as hell...


OH cmon!  details!  *evil grin*


----------



## Vatz (Sep 16, 2009)

Vatz said:


> I just had a dream about that last night, all thanks to you
> It was scary as hell...
> 
> I also had another dream where I was an Iksar (later versions replaced that with a lizard from my games) in an alien jungle when a giant starship crashed...I go inside, it's freezing cold, and the ambience in the background is the ambience from the beggining of _343 Guilty Spark_--the part from the swamp...then, I get a BFG 10K from a weapons bay (the inside of the ship is dark blue (?), by the way) and the whole ship goes online and suddenly there are alien--things--everywhere. I fight my way to a side airlock, find myself on a walkway with two bridges leading from the bow of the ship to the aft, the desert and jungle are mixed in down below...then I realize that I got turned into a female somehow (!!!) and keep going. Later, I get to the top where there is this giant magical pylon thing (looks kind of like the ones from _StarCraft_) and I get hit by a wierd alien corvette, die, and discover I was actually Master Chief the whole time (WTF!??!) when I come back alive, same place, and get to the top...it explodes...I end up on some type of raft on the other side of the (alien) planet...I'm some anime-style person (can't tell if I'm a girl or guy) now with a cloak and a straw hat. We stop at a dock on a beach with lots of people...then the rest of the dream goes like this, in bursts:
> ...


 


Barak said:


> Damn,Stop the fruit punch before bed ^^


 

Hold on, there's more...

Okay, after I enter the house, I'm talking to somebody.

AFter that, I end up in this crazy, no-limits dreamscape with cows floating in the air...

And the finally, I'm Shadow, and me and Rouge the Bat are trying to get into a GUN base, when suddenly everything blows up.



What do you guys think? Do I need to see (another) psychologist?


----------



## Vatz (Sep 16, 2009)

I also had another dream where I was a normal fox-anthro and I was getting sexually abused by some old lady in a cabin in the woods....

...that one was probably the worst nightmare I have ever had...


----------



## furry fan (Sep 16, 2009)

i had a dream last night that i was mt fursona in his bloodrage state (when hes really pissed off he goes into an uncontrolable rage and attacks everything) and i was fighting a huge army of nazis kkk politicians and jehovas witnesses ^^


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 16, 2009)

well I had some insane dream last night. it was Furry girls, they were to the point of  being naked and in sexual positions (they were wearing underwear but half way. along with a shirt that showed there belly's.) they were also blueish, greenish, color, looked more like a squirrel, and a bear. (which kinda disturbed me when it comes to this type of stuff.).


----------



## Vatz (Sep 26, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> well I had some insane dream last night. it was Furry girls, they were to the point of being naked and in sexual positions (they were wearing underwear but half way. along with a shirt that showed there belly's.) they were also blueish, greenish, color, looked more like a squirrel, and a bear. (which kinda disturbed me when it comes to this type of stuff.).


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 26, 2009)

I had a dream i was chased by angry fox people. I was a human of course and I just find the concept of crazed fox people creepy >=P


----------



## Vatz (Sep 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I had a dream i was chased by angry fox people. I was a human of course and I just find the concept of crazed fox people creepy >=P


 
Any particular setting? 'Cause I had a dream where I _was _an angry fox-person chasing someone down in a pre-history setting...he had stolen something from my settlement (or something). It was probably based off of Civilization 3 to some extent, because I had been playing that game the night before...


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 26, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Any particular setting? 'Cause I had a dream where I _was _an angry fox-person chasing someone down in a pre-history setting...he had stolen something from my settlement (or something). It was probably based off of Civilization 3 to some extent, because I had been playing that game the night before...


 xD Mine was in er... wallmart <_<


----------



## Vatz (Sep 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> xD Mine was in er... wallmart <_<


 
Really? Were you the only human there, and everyone else was a fox? Or were there only a few fox people, and there were humans besides you commenting on what was happening? Also, were the foxes wearing clothing, or were they...ahem...naked? What were they angry about?


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 26, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Really? Were you the only human there, and everyone else was a fox? Or were there only a few fox people, and there were humans besides you commenting on what was happening? Also, were the foxes wearing clothing, or were they...ahem...naked? What were they angry about?


 I think they thought i stole something and it was jsut us, and they where fox enough that they did not need clothing (I.E. not lewd) It was bizzare XD


----------



## Vatz (Sep 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think they thought i stole something and it was jsut us, and they where fox enough that they did not need clothing (I.E. not lewd) It was bizzare XD


 

Hmm...well, I didn't mean naked like lewd naked, I just meant naked as in not wearing anything...that's an interesting dream...how many fox people? Were they running the store, or were they just in the Wal-Mart and saw you taking something?


----------



## Vatz (Sep 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I just find the concept of crazed fox people creepy >=P


 
This crazed enough for you, Ace?

 In plenty of my dreams/plans/stories concerning The Project (which I'm still not authorizing anyone involved to talk about), the Faukes in them can get very...over-emotional and end up tearing somebody to shreds when just shooting them would have sufficed. By "Tearing them to shreds", I mean with _teeth/claws_ and then _ripping_ various organs out while _snarling_. Then they tend to kind of go weak and have to lean against a wall, because they essentially _totally _fuck up their own morales and conciousness_ every_ time they do that (kill someone without a good cause), and that can make them actually phsyically weak to do things like that--that's why they don't ever commit crimes (unless they have a reason).


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 26, 2009)

I've noticed these days, what dreams I do have, distinctly lack a sexual element.

Like, for example, my dream girl shows up and lays down in the closet with me. I don't still sleep in the closet, but it was sort of a den/safe place for me, so it's still primary to the dream.

But my literal dream girl, sometimes a werewolf but other times just dark and creepy, lays down next to me while I pretend she isn't there.

And that's all that happens. The dream just continues like this till I wake up.

A dream about not sleeping because there's a scary (and yet ridiculously comforting) wolf girl on the floor with me. And sometimes she pulls me close, and I feel... content.

But that's it. I never really do anything, and she does nothing, and I can't seem to get over the "she's touching me" part. 

And this is the dream that affects me the most, and I always, always try to actively invoke this dream as I go to sleep.


Of course that's not nearly as crazy as that one where I'm a pirate and have to swim to a giant bridge because my boat got infected with colour and is trying to eat me.

Damn you Lovecraft.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 26, 2009)

I Had this dream last night where i'd be a werewolf and i'd go out to brutally slay random people i don't even know,get the cops after me and run,falling right into a trap of the army,get brought over to a research facility and taken apart,that last bit was...terrifying.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 26, 2009)

I had some. And they were quite odd...

And I have had some hallucinations that were strange as well.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I had some. And they were quite odd...
> 
> And I have had some hallucinations that were strange as well.


 
I second that.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 26, 2009)

Party with friends....stumbled home.....went sleep....had dreams.....yeah


----------



## Furygan (Sep 26, 2009)

I often have perverted dreams for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 26, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I often have perverted dreams for obvious reasons.



You ARE perverted, thats why..  and do these dreams involves a certain fox ?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 26, 2009)

I had a wierd furry dream once. It involved my wox fursona and a random female cat fursona in the snowy plains.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2009)

My dreams still often involve different scenarios of furry conventions. Could be due to me being active on FA and MFF coming soon.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 26, 2009)

I take the red pill before I go to sleep, so I don't have to worry about dreams.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 26, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> You ARE perverted, thats why.. and do these dreams involves a certain fox ?


 
They Certainly do,my friend,they certainly do.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 26, 2009)

Meh, as long as they dun involve me


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 26, 2009)

It be creepy if it involved you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 26, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> It be creepy if it involved you.



Cmon, admit you keep thinking bout my hugs, woxie


----------



## Furygan (Sep 26, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Meh, as long as they dun involve me


 
Sorry that i'm 100% Straight.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 26, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Cmon, admit you keep thinking bout my hugs, woxie



:/ a little.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2009)

I'll be damned if this is another hug thread.

On: furry dreams can be fun.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 26, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'll be damned if this is another hug thread.
> 
> On: furry dreams can be fun.



Hmm.. a hug-only thread?  Sounds like a good idea for a Forum Game, thanks!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hmm.. a hug-only thread?  Sounds like a good idea for a Forum Game, thanks!



Go at it. :V


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 26, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Hmm.. a hug-only thread?  Sounds like a good idea for a Forum Game, thanks!



O just great, you gave him another idea. ;p


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah... had one while I was taking my nap today. Involving my fursona just randomly living on his own...and my home being invaded by some random females who tackled me and then from there I woke up cause I felt something wrong. Turns out it was just the cat sleeping on my crotch. Really awkward.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 26, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> Yeah... had one while I was taking my nap today. Involving my fursona just randomly living on his own...and my home being invaded by some random females who tackled me and then from there I woke up cause I felt something wrong. Turns out it was just the cat sleeping on my crotch. Really awkward.


 
At least,like mine,yours involved females,other than 60% of these forums,that only has their dreams involving men. *shivers*


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 26, 2009)

I usualy dream about tornados for some reason.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> I usualy dream about tornados for some reason.


 
I think everyone dreams about tornadoes at some point.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

YokoWolf said:


> Yeah... had one while I was taking my nap today. Involving my fursona just randomly living on his own...and my home being invaded by some random females who tackled me and then from there I woke up cause I felt something wrong. Turns out it was just the cat sleeping on my crotch. Really awkward.


 

That happened with my dog once.

Were the females human or anthro?


----------



## YokoWolf (Sep 27, 2009)

Vatz said:


> That happened with my dog once.
> 
> Were the females human or anthro?


 
They were anthro. I've had dreams of anthros and stuff but nothing sexually themed before. I think it has to do with the cat sleeping where she was. She stalks me everywhere and she's not even my cat.

Edit: Also tornadoes are awesome. I never get to see any living in the desert, but that's why I want to be a meteorologist someday.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2009)

I've had a few furry dreams, nothing fucked up though.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 27, 2009)

I Had one kickass one last night,but i'm not diving into details. x3


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

Furygan said:


> I Had one kickass one last night,but i'm not diving into details. x3


 
Aww, that's too bad. I really would like to know what goes through your mind at night.

Wait, what am I saying? I want to know what goes through _everyone's_ mind at night!

But c'mon, give us some details.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

But it could be messed up.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 27, 2009)

I HAVE A DREAM... *anti fursecution speech*


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I HAVE A DREAM... *anti fursecution speech*


 
Amen, brudda! Amen!


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> But it could be messed up.


 
Uh, Wolfie? Have you seen any of my dreams yet? Go back to the Iksar-on-spaceship one and tell me that's not totally fucked up.

EDIT: HEY! I'm only nine posts away from three hundred!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 27, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Aww, that's too bad. I really would like to know what goes through your mind at night.
> 
> Wait, what am I saying? I want to know what goes through _everyone's_ mind at night!
> 
> But c'mon, give us some details.


 
It's rather personal,i would've shared with ya. x3


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

Furygan said:


> It's rather personal,i would've shared with ya. x3


 
PM, possibly?
After all, the first dream I shared was pretty damn personal.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 27, 2009)

Vatz said:


> PM, possibly?
> After all, the first dream I shared was pretty damn personal.


 
D:

Why are you obsessed to know about my dream. D:


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

Furygan said:


> D:
> 
> Why are you obsessed to know about my dream. D:



He wants you.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> He wants you.


 
Too bad then my dream was about the woman i love.


----------



## TDK (Sep 27, 2009)

Just had a dream a few minutes ago. 

It starts out with me driving to the airport to pick up some guys (i think Hitman, Hy-8, and Miko) to take them to AC 2010. In the car I notice that they are all wearing collars and I get into a argument about how other animals besides dogs and cats don't wear collars and its fuckin' stupid. But however, someone cuts in front of me on the highway and I yell out the window at them, as soon as I put my head back in the window and look in the rear view mirror, they all are now their fursonas. I'm like "WHAT DA FUUUUUCK!?!?" and Hitman says "Your turn, weasel" and he slaps this collar on my neck and I start to become my fursona. I pull over to the side of the road and jump out of my car and start to change and it was super painful and I look down at my feet and the claws are popping out of my shoes and I say "NOT MAH SHOES! I JUST COPPPED THESE!" and I throw them off. Afterwards I climb to the door and look at my reflection and i'm a weasel and shit. Hy-8 says "I thought we was goin to IHOP?" and I reply "We still goin to IHOP, nothing can stop us from IHOP". So long story short we end up eating at IHOP like normal and then I wake up.

Now I want pancakes >.<


----------



## Furygan (Sep 27, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Just had a dream a few minutes ago.
> 
> It starts out with me driving to the airport to pick up some guys (i think Hitman, Hy-8, and Miko) to take them to AC 2010. In the car I notice that they are all wearing collars and I get into a argument about how other animals besides dogs and cats don't wear collars and its fuckin' stupid. But however, someone cuts in front of me on the highway and I yell out the window at them, as soon as I put my head back in the window and look in the rear view mirror, they all are now their fursonas. I'm like "WHAT DA FUUUUUCK!?!?" and Hitman says "Your turn, weasel" and he slaps this collar on my neck and I start to become my fursona. I pull over to the side of the road and jump out of my car and start to change and it was super painful and I look down at my feet and the claws are popping out of my shoes and I say "NOT MAH SHOES! I JUST COPPPED THESE!" and I throw them off. Afterwards I climb to the door and look at my reflection and i'm a weasel and shit. Hy-8 says "I thought we was goin to IHOP?" and I reply "We still goin to IHOP, nothing can stop us from IHOP". So long story short we end up eating at IHOP like normal and then I wake up.
> 
> Now I want pancakes >.<


 
Cool Story bro.
_______________________________________________________

No,but seriously,I've had similar dreams like that only in different scenario's...i wonder how the mind makes up these things...


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> He wants you.


 

Yeah, too bad I'm heterosexual and have a girlfriend.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 27, 2009)

Couple nights ago I had a dream that on my way to class, every1 on campus was dressed in fursuits/furry gear...fvking scary ass dream, they were jumping around and stuff


----------



## TDK (Sep 27, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Cool Story bro.
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> No,but seriously,I've had similar dreams like that only in different scenario's...i wonder how the mind makes up these things...



Cool response bro.
_______________________________________________________

I've heard that it's not just the subconscious trying to communicate with you, but also some sort of predictions as well, but it's very abstract. Like for this, will I turn into a weasel? FUCK NO. But I may end up actually picking people up at the airport and driving to AC.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

Furygan said:


> Cool Story bro.
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> No,but seriously,I've had similar dreams like that only in different scenario's...i wonder how the mind makes up these things...


 
Who the hell knows...all I know is that I like to have dreams where I become my fursona(s) (or even just a normal anthro or animal).


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 27, 2009)

I had this amazing dream last night.

ok, so it started like this:

I was at home and it was storming outside, like dust storm monsoon rain impaling the windows type storming. So I decided to go outside (wtf) and I brought with me a piece of foam and I jumped up into the air. Because the wind was so hard, I leapt up into the air on the foam and waved my arms and I was surfing in the air. I went really high, then freaked out and went back down again. Then I was an anthro bird and everyone was an anthro bird. Then giant lightning bolts hit the city and it was chaos and I was driving down the road and luckily got missed. so we all decided that it was safer out of the car and in the open field. then we figured out the reptilians had death rays pointed at us and thats what the lightning was. they'd kill 12 people every day, but I was the only one that could fly so it was up to me to disable their floating death rays over the city. then I got stuck in a file cabinet. then I flew up into the sky and then I woke up. the end.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I had this amazing dream last night.
> 
> ok, so it started like this:
> 
> I was at home and it was storming outside, like dust storm monsoon rain impaling the windows type storming. So I decided to go outside (wtf) and I brought with me a piece of foam and I jumped up into the air. Because the wind was so hard, I leapt up into the air on the foam and waved my arms and I was surfing in the air. I went really high, then freaked out and went back down again. Then I was an anthro bird and everyone was an anthro bird. Then giant lightning bolts hit the city and it was chaos and I was driving down the road and luckily got missed. so we all decided that it was safer out of the car and in the open field. then we figured out the reptilians had death rays pointed at us and thats what the lightning was. they'd kill 12 people every day, but I was the only one that could fly so it was up to me to disable their floating death rays over the city. then I got stuck in a file cabinet. then I flew up into the sky and then I woke up. the end.


 

And I thought that I was totally insane...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 27, 2009)

Vatz said:


> And I thought that I was totally insane...



Maybe you are.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 27, 2009)

Vatz said:


> And I thought that I was totally insane...



most of my dreams are like this:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> most of my dreams are like this:



Whoa.....trippy.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 28, 2009)

kk had one last night.
I was with a bunch of furries and we were all fursuiting along a highway (the kind with concrete sound barriers on the side). the highway was completely empty and so we started to walk towards one of the exit ramps to go onto an overhead bridge. Then when we were just at the base of the exit some cars came outa no-where and attempted to run us down. Due to it being a dream i recall the cars changing size regularly from filling up the entire road to being the size of a match box car. And then all of a sudden i was in a mall as a part of a fursuit parade and then i woke up.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 28, 2009)

i had a dream last weak that i  had recsued  20 dogs  form  abusive owners


----------



## Furygan (Sep 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> most of my dreams are like this:


 
Yeah...And i thought i was pretty fucking batshit insane. Lol


----------



## Reednemer (Sep 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> most of my dreams are like this:


 
LOL!


----------



## Furygan (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok cut the quoting now,it USED to be funny.


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh I've had a few of these.

None which I've actually turned into my fursona but lets see.

Well, I had one waaaaay back. I started out as a human in it and well, things got weird pretty fast as I got corned in a dark alley by a gay clown named Kunai. He had knives, and lots of them, and pinned me through the wall through my legs and arms before finally throwing one into the chest.

And I blacked out, or died, either or.

Which would mean the next thing that happened was a result of reincarnation or some life changing transformation. Given I was around 10 years old for the rest of the dream I'm gonna guess reincarnation.

So anyways, some time passes the details are vague, but I'm now a 10 year old anthropomorphic cheetah, and I apparently now work for the mafia. Also, Kunai is back, but he's now assigned as my partner and well..... I know there was some kind of epic battle later, but I don't really know what happened or who's side I was on or if I stayed on or if there was backstabbing or what, all gets a bit hazy after that. I can't say I was best of friends with Kunai though.

Lets see the other dreams.

Well, I once had a dream I was a pikachu as part of counter strike force against terrorist. Not sure if that counts as a furry dream or not, started human again in it again and got transformed halfway through. I think it ended with some kind of countdown to the terrorist base self destructing and me and 3 other members of the team running for the exit.

Lets see..... Had one where I was a werewolf of sorts. Could transform into a white wolf at will, but that one I wasn't an anthro, just a full wolf. It was fun though, I went on an adventure and killed a giant man eating flower. Oh and for some reason the basement of my house was a labyrinth with several multidimensional portals. Think one of those caused the werewolf thing to happen. Then I was apparently working as a delivery person of some sorts, delivering magical items or something or another and had to take one delivery through a portal to forest place which was where I fought the flower thing as a sort of boss battle at the end of the route. It was fun.


----------



## WhyAreAllTheModsNazis (Sep 28, 2009)

I had a dream that I started Columbine.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Sep 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> most of my dreams are like this:


 
LOL Thats so funny Imagine of alot of people had dreams like this I know some people have.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 29, 2009)

I Had a weird dream last night again involving a Squad of furry paratroopers and Operation Market Garden,September 17-25,1944... o.o'

All those days happened in amazing detail,and for some reason the germans were all badgers.
It did end after we pressed into the north towards Arnhem coming from the direction of Nijmegen...after that,advancing east into the Rhineland,Germany.

It was 7:04 am o.o


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 29, 2009)

i had 2 awesome dreams last night:
first one was a starship battle, dont remember the characters, remember I was my avatar dude.  There was some flying around in space in little fighters and stuff you'd likely see in starwars, but then they (there were only 2 of them) boarded our ship....i got into a knife fight with cat lady, fvking creepy i actually remember where i stabbed her and the blood...which was strawberry jelly
second one was a continuation of star wars after episode 6.  It was the death of Han Solo.  after fighting AT-AT walkers in hand to hand combat the A-team theme song began to play....i lol'd


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a furry dream once. But I donâ€™t think I should share a private dream with you guysâ€¦ unless you ask.


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 29, 2009)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I had a furry dream once. But I donâ€™t think I should share a private dream with you guysâ€¦ unless you ask.


wat was it?


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 29, 2009)

It was like I was living in a world with both anthropomorphic animals and normal humans and it was like a Romeo and Juliet story, with an anthropomorphic black cat (Juliet) and normal human me (Romeo, of course). I donâ€™t think it ended like Romeo and Juliet though. Canâ€™t remember all the way, kind of fuzzy.


----------



## Xshade (Sep 29, 2009)

I had this dream yesterday...
---
I stood at the edge of a cliff... in a place I didn't recognise.
As I opened my eyes i could see the moon, it was yellow, and full.
I looked at my watch 55, 56, 57, 58, 59... It hit midnight.
The moon turned green and the wind picked up.
A sound in the distance, like a bell ringing.
Followed by a gunshot, and a scream.
I took a step toward the edge of the cliff.
I saw the ocean, it appeared to be a dark emerald shade.
I could feel the mist, I stepped closer and closer to the edge.
When i should have fallen i didn't.
After the first step everything faded to white, the steps became visible.
I looked down to a puddle, the water droplets floated above it.
Within them I saw my new appearence, I was an anthropomorphic wolf, with blue eyes, mainly white with black and grey markings on my face, chest, and arms.
People appeared, they were frozen in place.
Then I noticed my surroundings had changed, I was surrounded by buildings.
The Bell rang out again.
A feminine vulpine figure stood on the roof of a skyscraper silhouetted by the moon.
She muttered something, I couldn't understand all the way... something about murder and the Cursed Hour.
Then i noticed the badge gleaming in the moonlight.
She was a detective.
The Bell rang yet again.
She jumped off the roof of the skyscraper.
Landing right behind me.
She said "So you wish to be involved with this mission, Lupin boy."
I turned around, just to see a silver business card sloly fall in front of me.
It had a cursive signature, a winking fox, and on the other side a paw print.
The bell rang again.
Everything became blurry.
The sounds all blended together.
The bell rang one last time, louder than all the others.
Then i woke up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 29, 2009)

I pretty much have them every night.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 29, 2009)

I've pretty much been having furry and convention dreams every night recently, and I don't know when the last was when I had one that wasn't associated to furry or cons.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well to be honest I usually dream about like things that happened in the past things that happened like I could say *Today* and what will happen the next day...Only time I have Nightmares is like idk its kinda never for me if I did its usually me running and dieing at the end to what i'm not sure I dont really remember at times I usually wake up with a jolt =P then go back to sleep.


----------



## Miklagard (Sep 30, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Okaaay, I'm going to try describing my earlier dream in detail, but I don't have much time, so I'll just list the very basic details...
> 
> Me and my girlfriend are both Faukes. We are in a desert somewhere, fully dressed for combat, with all sorts of tanks driving past and helicopters hovering over the sand dunes. The heat is getting to me, and I mention something about it to Vix, when on my radio we get orders to move out. The two of us climb into a futuristic version of a Blackhawk DAP (I don't really get this part, because the DAP doesn't carry soldiers, but it is just a dream) and it lifts off. We are flying over the dunes, passing villages below, and she and I are talking about something important dealing with our relationship, clearing up something before we go into combat. The other soldiers in the helo (once again, it had DAP weapons, but somehow could still carry soldiers) are checking weapons, and one of them, he's wearing a "Benny" hat and is holding an M60, says something negative to us. I respond in a low tone that makes him shut right up. Then, Vix looks out the doorway and shouts something about an RPG, right before it slams into the pilot's compartment and the minigunner loses his balance and falls out the door, while the guy in the hat tries to keep a medic from falling out. Me and Vix fly out the side, I crash smack into a building, and then black out.
> Later I wake up with Vix next to me, and we get our weapons and run out to a large-scale battle with bullets flying everywhere and people dying, screaming. The noise doesn't affect me, though, as I settle into a practiced routine and start to kill first dozens, then hundreds of enemy soldiers. Me and Vix separate. Later the two of us end up taking fatal hits, her being repeatedly stabbed, me being hit by some sort of high-impact cannon. My uniform is torn apart, my chest is blown wide open, sticky strands of muscle tissue and blood everywhere. I manage to get to my feet, the pain is unbearable, and I get my pistol out (I was using a rifle beforehand) and run (hurting like hell the whole time) towards where Vix just finished tearing apart the last enemy soldier close to her, but enemy reinforcements are closing in, and our side is starting to bombard the area. We take a mortar shell hit, but somehow manage to survive. The two of us are holding each other tightly, getting shot by automatic weapons. We fall to our knees, then to the ground, still holding each other. We don't say anything, don't cry out, just lay there, looking each other in the face and feeling the blood flow out of our bodies and mixing in on the ground. Finally, she dies, and I start to lose consiousness, slowly dying with her body in my arms. Then, all goes black, only to turn a pearly white. I realize that we are in Heaven with each other, and we can only cry, not only for each other, but also for the people we killed. The emotions are hard to explain...we hug each other tightly and agree to something (I forget what it is).
> ...



If this wasn't made up and you actually had a dream like this, then holy hell, someone should make a movie on it.
By far the best reading in this whole thread.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, the only furry-related dream I had was when I was a stray dog running across the street of a city.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 30, 2009)

Miklagard said:


> If this wasn't made up and you actually had a dream like this, then holy hell, someone should make a movie on it.
> By far the best reading in this whole thread.


 

It's not made up, my friend. I can still remember all of it, too. I just don't have time to post the whole thing.
...
Maybe I'll post the whole story on FA sometime...


----------



## Vatz (Sep 30, 2009)

Miklagard said:


> If this wasn't made up and you actually had a dream like this, then holy hell, someone should make a movie on it.
> By far the best reading in this whole thread.


 

Actually, I am saving the fully detailed version to use as a script for the Core DF Project (in other words, I probably won't upload it). Which will come out after the normal DF Project has reached completion.

Oh yeah, I forgot to say thanks for the compliment.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 30, 2009)

Long before I even knew what a furry was I had this series of furry dreams extending over several years, in fact I still occasionally have then. They all revolve around this 1 character, this man, who is also very wolf like. His adventures and his homeworld.


----------



## Furygan (Sep 30, 2009)

Xshade said:


> I had this dream yesterday...
> ---
> I stood at the edge of a cliff... in a place I didn't recognise.
> As I opened my eyes i could see the moon, it was yellow, and full.
> ...


 
My Mind sounded like a broken gearbox after reading this. o.o


----------



## Vatz (Oct 3, 2009)

I was going to post this huge BattleTech/furry dream I had, but for some stupid reason my computer logged me out of FA right before I hit "Post", so all my work was lost. I fuckin' hate my computer.

Oh well. I'll just re-write my two dreams as stories and put them on FA.


----------



## Vatz (Oct 3, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Actually, I am saving the fully detailed version to use as a script for the Core DF Project (in other words, I probably won't upload it).


 

And besides that, I don't think that Hollywood can find their own ass with the combined hands of all the actors in the world.


----------



## Taffer (Oct 3, 2009)

I had this dream when I was 14 years old.

I woke up in the middle of a forest. The sky was purple and the moon was full. I looked around for a moment, wondering where I was. My body didn't feel right, so I looked down. It turned out that I was an anthro otter. This isn't the first time I had an anthro dream, so I wasn't really that surprised. It was a fun experience though. It made me feel special.

So I walked around in the forest until I saw this pyramid in the middle of it. I decided to explore it, seeing as I had nothing better to do. I walked up the staircase, leading up to the entrance, opened the stone double-doors, and went inside.

Inside was dark, but I could see just fine. I walked down the staircase, taking note of the fact that it looked very much like the Lost City from Thief: the Dark Project. When I reached the bottom, I noticed that there was a giant metal dish, held up by support frames in the middle of the room. There was a blue fire burning on it. The strange thing about this fire was that it seemed to burn so that the flames were wavy.

I looked around the room and chose a random path to follow. I walked up another staircase, shorter this time, until I fell through a trap door. I slowly fell to the floor, as if by magic (which probably was true). When I reached the bottom, the trap door sealed itself shut. 

I looked around the room and saw a narrow hallway. As I walked through it, I began to hear noises which I interpreted as warnings. But I still walked through and eventually came to a room with several hallways connected to it. There was a pit in the center of the room.

Suddenly, out of nowhere, these multi-colored, serpent-like creatures began to appear. They slithered towards me, as if they were going to strike. One shot a bolt of lightning at me, but it traveled slowly enough for me to dodge. I recognize these creatures because they are from a game that I have.

Just when I thought I was going to be overrun, this party of anthro animals came to my rescue. A badger, a rabbit, and two mice, each holding a weapon, began to combat the creatures. One of the mice escorted me out of the building, and when he asked me for my name, the dream ended.


----------



## Furygan (Oct 3, 2009)

I didn't dream last night.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 3, 2009)

Aspie Shapeshifter said:


> I had this dream when I was 14 years old.
> 
> I woke up in the middle of a forest. The sky was purple and the moon was full. I looked around for a moment, wondering where I was. My body didn't feel right, so I looked down. It turned out that I was an anthro otter. This isn't the first time I had an anthro dream, so I wasn't really that surprised. It was a fun experience though. It made me feel special.
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 3, 2009)

I had two dreams last night First one had Fisk, Lucy and Tom from Jay Naylor's better days in it, I think there were more characters in it, but them dream concentrated around those three, all I remember is having a great time with them, as if we had been friends for years.

Don't remember the second one very clearly, all I remember is it had Fifi La Fume from tiny toons in it


----------



## Furygan (Oct 3, 2009)

It is certainly weird how our mind can fuck with us by sorting your memory like your PC defragments it's files,and then sometimes mix things up creating some weirdass dreams.


----------



## Suzienymph (Oct 3, 2009)

I had a dream last night that Gadget (from Rescue Rangers) and I were trying on each other's underwear (she was human sized for whatever reason), but no matter what we did, we couldn't get any privacy (I don't know who from, just _somebody_) so it was more frustrating than sexy.  Plus her jumpsuit was a pain in the ass for her to get on and off so she kept just wrapping it around her as we ran from place to place.

When I was probably 12 or 13, I had another dream about Gadget where she was leaving the Rescue Rangers, and everyone was sad.  I woke up crying from it and for the next few days I felt as if a loved one had died.

I swear I don't dream about her regularly, those are the only two I've had.


----------



## Furygan (Oct 3, 2009)

Suzienymph said:


> I had a dream last night that Gadget (from Rescue Rangers) and I were trying on each other's underwear (she was human sized for whatever reason), but no matter what we did, we couldn't get any privacy (I don't know who from, just _somebody_) so it was more frustrating than sexy. Plus her jumpsuit was a pain in the ass for her to get on and off so she kept just wrapping it around her as we ran from place to place.
> 
> When I was probably 12 or 13, I had another dream about Gadget where she was leaving the Rescue Rangers, and everyone was sad. I woke up crying from it and for the next few days I felt as if a loved one had died.
> 
> I swear I don't dream about her regularly, those are the only two I've had.


 
o.o'


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 3, 2009)

Although I've never had "Furry" dreams, I've had dreams where I've grown wings and flew. Also ones where I under went horrible and painful yet..awesome transformations into various creatures.


----------



## Furygan (Oct 3, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> Although I've never had "Furry" dreams, I've had dreams where I've grown wings and flew. Also ones where I under went horrible and painful yet..awesome transformations into various creatures.


 
This


----------



## lupineshadow (Oct 4, 2009)

My dreams are normal but in them I'm always a black wolf (non-anthro). I never do uniquely anthro or human things in them (ie ride motorcycle or live in a house etc). Dunno why they're always that way, had them before I even knew what furry was- subject matter almost always typical weird-ass dream stuff though.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Once I dreamed I was a pirate. And my captain, and all the others were killed on the dock, by the dock itself. For it was infected with colour.

I attempted to cast off lines to save myself. But I was not very fast, and the colour got to the boat. So I dove into the water, and I swam for the pirate ship, which was a trawler.

My boat chased me, and kept trying to ram me, so I was forced to dive beneath the oceans surface.

After the third pass, it disappeared into the mist. I climbed onto the trawler. And my boat attack our ship, and infected it with colour. So everyone got on the life boat, and we dropped once more into the sea.

We ran from the ship now, we ran for the bridge across the sea. When we reached it, we got out of the life boat, and climbed.

But the ship rammed the bridge, and infected it with colour.

So we got to the roadway, and stole a jeep cherokee. And the cars were infected with colour, and chased us.

And they came together to form a giant car monster. So we jumped over a draw bridge, and escaped to land. And told the king to blow up the bridges, and any ship in the water. And the it was the end.

FUCKING H.P. Lovecraft gave me a dreamare!


----------



## Furygan (Oct 4, 2009)

Wuuuut...Infected with colour?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 4, 2009)

The Colour Out of Space.

Good Story.


----------



## Furygan (Oct 4, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> The Colour Out of Space.
> 
> Good Story.


 
Explaaaain.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Oct 4, 2009)

A short story written by H.P. Lovecraft just after the turn of the century.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Colour_Out_of_Space


----------



## Furygan (Oct 4, 2009)

Aaah. Ok.


----------

